# Any guesses?



## Smille24

This is my 12 week scan. I just wanted some opinions as to what gender you think baby is. Boy or girl? Thank you in advance!
 



Attached Files:







1516743989565.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 42


----------



## calliebaby

Maybe boy?


----------



## UniqueBeauty

:blue:


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## Smille24

Ooohhh I'm so excited!!!! I hope you're right!!!


----------



## amytrisha

:blue:


----------



## natjc172

boy


----------



## Smille24

Thank you for all of your input! I still have at least 5 weeks to find out. I will keep you posted. My gut says girl, but my track record us 0-2.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

:blue: guess from me... not much longer now!


----------



## Smille24

Any more guesses?

We are going for private scan on Tuesday so I will update.


----------



## NoGreaterLove

Boy


----------



## imaginary8x

Boy :)


----------



## flowergirl7

Boy


----------



## JLLM

Boy


----------



## Peonies83

I think it is a :pink:, but I seem to be the only one guessing that!


----------



## Smille24

Peonies83 said:


> I think it is a :pink:, but I seem to be the only one guessing that!

I think it's a girl too, but everyone else says boy.


----------



## Smille24

Our scan was today. We're team :pink:.


----------



## imaginary8x

Congratulations!!! :)


----------



## NoGreaterLove

Congratulations!!


----------



## Smille24

Thank you! I had a hunch, but I'm usually wrong.


----------



## Peonies83

Congratulations!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------

